# 02920 - Dialling Code - Any ideas?



## JKKne (May 15, 2006)

I keep getting missed calls on a number which I think is Glamorgan, had about 15 but they never leave a message, and I don't have any friends who live in that area

Do any big companies have any call centres down there, its driving me crazy!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 15, 2006)

I think thats a cardiff number,,
I think ntl or littlewoods catalogue are in cardiff,, coz i was getting lots of cardiff missed calls,, i called it back and it was either the above or possibley sommat else,,
sorry i'm not much help,,


----------



## JKKne (May 15, 2006)

Thankyou, I've done 1471 but its constantly engaged


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

call centre, there's a few of em round here
put the whole number into google and search on different variations.
ie 02920 123456
02920123456
02920 123 456
029 2012 3456 etc

i have done this and it leads to a message board full of these scam/call centre no's sometimes and with a lot of relieved people. there's definately some Caediff no's on there and there was a thread in general ages ago about it.
*do not ring the number back.* good luck.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 15, 2006)

CArdiff was call centre central once, it's being farmed out now.

There's a huge AA one for the country here.

We get loads of just machine noises when we don't answer - cunts, which just means we never answer the phone, just ring back those who've left a message


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 15, 2006)

Its definitely a cardiff number, like others say probably a call centre,
NTL, atlantic electric and gas, british gas and AA all operate from here as well as a fw more ( inc that company carol vordeman advertises for)


----------



## llantwit (May 17, 2006)

What, Benecol?

As you can see, I also advertise for them.

It makes you less fat. Honest. [Does wierd hand movement. Wanders off.]


----------

